
Part of BT is down again - 8draco8
https://twitter.com/BTCare/status/756032905361690624
======
vmateixeira
It's been like that for a while now, and similar to yesterday's issue.

[http://downdetector.co.uk/problems/bt-british-
telecom](http://downdetector.co.uk/problems/bt-british-telecom)

And seems to be related to the same issue

------
jsingleton
Made the news again:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36854916](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36854916)

